# How many minutes of HD video can one record with 16GB?



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Since I'll be buying my phone without a contract I'm wondering if I need to buy the 16 or 32GB version. Can any mathematicians figure out how many minutes of recording time I would get with the 16 vs 32?


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, it's about 4.75GB per hour of video.

With a capacity of 29.3GBs, (32GBs formatted), you could get roughly 6.2 hours out of the _entire_ storage space.


----------

